# hi ha cap



## TraductoraPobleSec

Primerament, us demano que no us espanteu amb el text que tot seguit us transcric. Resulta que n'he de fer la versió en castellà i, com que es tracta d'un document procedent dels jutjats, em fa més por que una pedregada fer-ne una mala interpretació (tot i que l'autor original s'hi ha lluït, amb la redacció).

*"Que en aquesta resolució s'indica que contra ella hi ha cap recurs de reposicio quan, és evident, que tal i com disposa l'art. 66.1 de la LEC, hi ha cap recurs d'apel·lació.*

*Per tant, entenem que hi ha un error manifest en aquesta indicació i més, tenint en compte que aquesta part no està conforme en el contingut de fons de l'esmentada resolucuó i pretén la interposició del recurs darrerament esmentat".*

El que em fa ballar el cap és l'absència del "no" davant "hi ha cap recurs". Per ara ho he traduït de la manera següent:


*"Que en la presente resolución se indica que contra la misma no existe ningún recurso de reposición, si bien es evidente que, tal y como dispone el artículo 66.1 de la LEC, no se da recurso de apelación. *

*Por ende, entendemos que hay un error manifiesto en dicha indicación y más teniendo en cuenta que esta parte no está de acuerdo con el contenido de fondo de la resolución indicada y pretende la inerposición del recurso anteriormente mencionado".*

Molt agraïda, com sempre


----------



## txellet

hola,  TraductoraPobleSec

 estic d'acord amb tu que hi hauria d'anar un no davant de *hi ha cap. *
*Em sembla correcta la teva traducció ja que la paraula cap ja te un sentit negatiu implicit *

*espero que si no és correcte rebis l'ajuda que necessites. *


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Per ara, Txellet, jo també ho veig així.

Mil gràcies i salutacions al RU!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Ostres, Traductora, et toca cada text que déu n'hi do! Quina frase més mal redactada!
Coincideixo que hi falta un 'no', sense aquest 'no' la frase és agramatical.

M'agrada la teva traducció! M'ha  cridat l'atenció que has traduït el 'quan' per un  'si bien' . A mi m'estava costant interpretar aquest 'quan' i en la teva versió queda molt més fluït...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Ostres, Traductora, et toca cada text que déu n'hi do! Quina frase més mal redactada!
> Coincideixo que hi falta un 'no', sense aquest 'no' la frase és agramatical.
> 
> M'agrada la teva traducció! M'ha cridat l'atenció que has traduït el 'quan' per un 'si bien' . A mi m'estava costant interpretar aquest 'quan' i en la teva versió queda molt més fluït...


 
Merci, Laia, i més "mercis" encara pels ànims!

Pel que fa als dubtes de l'original, suposo que acabaré consultant-ho a algun advocat.


----------



## verdandi

Quan es parla de recursos, és més correcte emprar el verb _interposar_.

Ex:
Es pot interposar recurs d'apel·lació.
No correspon la interposició de recurs de reposició.


"Que en la presente resolución se indica que contra la misma no existe ningún recurso de reposición, si bien es evidente que, tal y como dispone el artículo 66.1 de la LEC, *no se da* recurso de apelación." -> Per si t'interessa, sàpiques que la part en vermell no es correspon amb el contingut de l'article 66.1LEC:

"66.1. Contra la interlocutòria d’abstenció de conèixer (···) *es pot interposar* recurs d’apel·lació."

Per tant o bé està equivocat en el número de l'article, o bé en l'afirmació que es fa.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Jo ho veig be. Ara: anant als extrems, si espetegues a Wad-Ras, t'agraden els bocatas de xoriço?


----------



## chics

Ein? No entenc res... al final hi ha o no n'hi ha? i això dels (o les?) xoriços...


----------



## dafne.ne

*si bien es evidente que, tal y como dispone el artículo 66.1 de la LEC, no se da recurso de apelación.


Jo no hi entenc massa pero canviaria aquest "no se da" per un "no existe" o "no se ha interpuesto"  (per tal de no repetir el "no existe")


 *


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies a tots, companys; però no cal que us hi trenqueu més les banyes (a no ser que us vingui de gust!): fa dies que vaig lliurar el text.

Mil gràcies de nou


----------



## chics

Gràcies, dafne.


----------



## RIU

Ah! Chics, que ets a París, no ho recordava. Wad-Ras és la presó de dones.


----------



## dafne.ne

De res Chics.  Gràcies...?


----------



## dafne.ne

De res Chics. Gràcies...?


----------



## chics

RIU said:


> Ah! Chics, que ets a París, no ho recordava. Wad-Ras és la presó de dones.


Sí, per això em dèia "seran xorisses"... però no estic al dia de l'actualitat, encara no ho pillo: un entrepà de xoriço a la pressó de xorisses?Dafne, t'agraïa que aportis una mica de llum a "hi ha / no hi ha"...


----------



## dafne.ne

Dafne, t'agraïa que aportis una mica de llum a "hi ha / no hi ha"...

Chics,  Jo estic d'acord amb tots els que han dit que efectivament hauria de portar un "no", no ho he dit perque creia que ja havia quedat prou clar.

D'altra banda, tractant-se, com es el cas, d'un text legal, ves a  saber si pot estar be.

La meva aportació, insignificant és ben cert, es referia nomes al *"no se da" .  *N'he vist molts de texts legals i quasi sempre quan es tracte d'un recurs s'acostuma a dir _presentar o interposar. 

_I aprofitant l'avinentesa i donat que em demanes que aporti llum, t'agrairia que si mai em vens a veure a mi a Wad Ras, els entrepans m'els portis de pernil de gla, que m'agrada més que el xoris. 

Del bon rotllo!  Tu no em coneixes i no voldria que t'enfadessis.


----------



## chics

I amb una llima a dins...


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Imagino que es tracta d'un encàrrec de traducció, i no que hi estiguis implicada directament, la millor sugerència que et puc fer és que ho consultis amb un advocat que et mereixi confiança, encara que pel que he llegit ja ho tenies previst.

També crec que en la xarxa pots trobar recursos.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------

